

Show HN: My 48-hour project, hainbit.com - onur
http://hainbit.com/

======
guynamedloren
Honest question: what's the point of this? I entered the URLs and hit a page
of somewhat nicely formatted thumbnails. Now what do I do?

Now here's me being nitpicky (take it as constructive criticism):

\- What does the name mean and how do I pronounce it? Does it relate to the
service?

\- The only text on the landing page is "enter a bunch of URLS, create a
beautiful collection" so I take it that is supposed to mean something, but I
have no idea what. A collection of what? Why would I do this? Pretend your
user has never landed on your site before and has no idea why they should use
your service (hint: they haven't and they don't).

\- In the collection, why would I want to enter a title? This makes me think
that maybe I'm supposed to share my collection with other people, but I'm not
sure. Can they change the title as well?

\- Nice touch with the edit-in-place for the title, but it didn't work as
expected. I realized on the third attempt that I have to press "enter" to save
the title. I expected it to post on blur, else it should hint that I'm
supposed to press "enter".

\- Tell me why I should share my collection with other people. Dropping a
facebook plugin on the page does not make it inherently social. Give me a
reason to share.

\- One of the URLs I entered uses Google web fonts. It looks like your
thumbnail generation didn't pick up on these, so the snapshot looks broken.

~~~
onur
Thanks a lot for taking the time to write. Domain name does not mean anything
its just a spare domain I had in hand (it is actually Turkish and not
related). I didn't think this as a service its just a two day thing I coded
up. Its quite obvious that there are lots of missing features, I did not even
think of a homepage just like you pointed out.

I usually find myself sending a bulk of links to other people about various
things (may be a list of jQuery plugins for a certain job) and such a
conversation, most of the time in email, is not really convenient. For now
this tool is for sharing a temporary bunch of urls in a beautiful and
discussable format.

Edit in place is hard to figure out I admit, may be I can show save and cancel
buttons there instead of submit on enter. Your collection title is only
editable for you just after you land on that page. When you share the url of
your collection it is not editable anymore. Snapshot generation has some
features missing like flash and javascript support but should cover most of
the sites.

~~~
evolve2k
Great. Now I know something I could use it for. I suggest you add some copy to
that effect. Something like:

'Need to send a client bunch of links, do it with style.'

~~~
onur
Will definitely give some shape to the service according to the usage
patterns. Your motto suggestion looks good =)

------
ard0r
I entered some random URLs I had open, hit the button, and got an alert
"Something is definitely wrong" when I entered a URL with several parameters:
?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SlickdealsnetFP+%28SlickDeals.net+Frontpage%29

I removed this bit and it worked fine.

Did you already implement jk86's unique URLs suggestion? It looks like you
did!

~~~
onur
It gives the warning when thumbnail generation failed for some urls and less
than 2 urls left for displaying. Actually I did not implement it yet just
watching the real time visitors from GA =)

------
JMill
I like it too.

Suggestions: \- decrease the page width some. Both hainbit1.png and
hainbit2.png are partly cut-off at normal browser widths. \- add captions to
each URL. (As jk86 suggested, delicious integration would be neat.) \- ability
to drag and rearrange the link boxes.

~~~
onur
Thanks! You are right about the main page width. I always have this problem
because of using a 1920x1080 resolution. Thanks for the suggestions I will
hopefully improve this project.

------
jarrett
Nice! What are you using to generate your thumbnails? Are you outsourcing that
to a thumbnail service, or is it roll-your-own? (Judging by the image URLs,
I'm guessing the latter. Awesome if so.)

~~~
onur
Yup its generated on my server I don't really like the thumbnail generation
services

------
jk86
Wow very good looking for a 48 hour project. I think it would be nice to have
some option to save the page for later access. You may consider using an
external service integration for this may be delicious with special tags?

~~~
onur
Thanks! Good idea, if delicious api is still working =)

------
ernestipark
Nice project. Tabbing doesn't focus on the generate button, it skips to the
email link. Should probably fix that, but minor issue.

------
jamesba
Awesome - Needs some improvements/additions but if you did this much in 48
hours I think it won't be a problem.

~~~
onur
Definitely needs a lot, if I have time I will improve this I really enjoyed
developing it.

------
fodhe
Cool, I will definitely use this. Delicious addition would be awesome though
also rearranging the urls.

------
julianS
some feedback: \+ Definitely decrease the width of the main page. \+ The
collection page looks a little too gray may be add some kind of coloring. \+ I
could not figure out that you can change the title until my second try. Need a
better way to edit title.

------
Shanewho
I think there is a bug if you only enter 1 link (it gives the "Something went
wrong" popup).

~~~
onur
It is on purpose. Sharing just one url is not the intention.

------
drewsmith
You misspelled definitely in your javascript alert when empty text is
submitted.

~~~
onur
Thanks, I always do the same mistake I'll just go and fix it

------
tipj
This can be developped into something really cool and useful. Good work!

------
armaanahluwalia
Hey,

I like this. Good work!

